
Judy Mikovits' 'Plandemic': 'Plague of Corruption' Sells Out on Amazon - elsewhen
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-news/plandemic-judy-mikovits-plague-of-corruption-998224/
======
badrabbit
At a fundamental level, most american's don't think their government has their
best interests in mind. They also think tribal membership affects your success
and wellbeing. Conversly,US politicians have been reduced to entertainers and
propagandists.

This will not end good, even without russia,china and everyone else that would
love to see america burn, things look very dire. Fasicism ,civil wars, foreign
occupation are things I expect as real possibilities within the next 5-10
years. The fragility of peace and liberty has been underestimated.

There is no way to stop this without blaming the people. It's not
corporations,oligarchs, foreign countries,politicians,the media,the lef,the
right,the center,the non-voters,etc... It's the people as a whole that are
incorrect. It's "us" who is the problem not "them".

Make no mistake, it will not be as great and luxurious as the collapse of
venezuela,the harsh rule of DPRK,or the cruel civil war of Syria. I hope I am
so wrong. It's like cancer with it's different stages and spread,at a certain
stage it's too late, your own body is against itself.

~~~
shibeouya
I'm not sure how you go from this documentary selling out, to foreign
occupation.

You may dislike the current administration but they were elected
democratically within the process set forth by the United States. If Joe Biden
is elected next Nov the same way I have no doubts the "other side" will just
accept it the same way. That's how democracy works. So again things like civil
war, fascism, I just don't see it.

We'll be fine. And it's certainly this documentary selling out that will bring
forth the downfall of our civilization.

~~~
badrabbit
Regardless of biden or trump the cancerous division thathas metastized. This
documentary underlines how so many americans mistrust their government and
each other so much that they'd rather abandon the most basic critical
thinking. This documentary is not a big deal but it is a symptom of a terminal
disease.

Democracy loses legitimacy when most of the country on either side of the
divide believe their government is not for,of and by them.

------
throwlaplace
anyone else ever think to themselves that there's no point in being honest
when it's seemingly so easy to get ahead by being dishonest? like what is even
the point of working hard and playing by all of the rules when people like
this can just manipulate their way to success?

~~~
badrabbit
Because it is right. Why would you need any other reason, isn't that enough?
Do you believe being honest is the correct and right way?

I think that's the only reason you need, just like you can't have a reason to
justify doing what you believe is wrong. Of course these are goals I would aim
for, I simply mean that if I fail to live up to these standards then I am
failing,not that I claim to have succeeded.

~~~
throwlaplace
Right and wrong are the rules we play by that "they" set so that we police
ourselves

~~~
badrabbit
I guess then it depends on what you think is right and wrong. I personally
have a very clear definition of what I consider to be a legitimate authoriry
and under which clear and precise definitions of right,wrong ,justice and
morality exist. Maybe you should explore what authority model you subscribe
to.

There is always an authority,even if that is yourself. If you consider
yourself as the final authority over all things then I suggest checking your
ego a bit.

My perspective: As in any program or system of programs,the author has
original and final authority over all things authored. Even if you leave
absolute origin as a variable,it is clear that both natural and man made
systems which have legitimate authorities.

But in the case of your question, I say ask and answer deeper questions. Who
or What has authority over interpersonal interactions at the social ,
relationship,national,global and universal level. An authority that depends on
your opinion of it's legitimacy is not legitimate.

